
Dizzying Ride May Be Ending for Tech Startups - ValG
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/11/business/dealbook/dizzying-ride-may-be-ending-for-start-ups.html?_r=1&referer=https://www.google.com/
======
DrScump
Posted 4 times today already. Original here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544826)

